# Conformation critique, 5 year old Quarter Horse.



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Pictures can be found here, I know they aren't the best. Yes he's fat, and his feet will be done ASAP. I just got him. I can't tell if he's pigeon toed or if it's the way his feet are chipped... Also he's standing with his legs a bit further apart then normal.

http://s1195.beta.photobucket.com/user/LovesMyDunnBoy/library/Troubadour


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Troubadour pictures by LovesMyDunnBoy - Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxxxxxxxSocalgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard to tell, but it is probably just the trimming needed. (worried about the same thing with my boy)


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I couldn't get the pictures large enough to tell any detail. I do think from what I can see that he is really well built; stocky, has a nice neck/shoulder tie in and long neck, great hip. like him a lot!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate the critique. Not bad for a $200 horse huh?  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

looks a nice stocky type of horse. Is he good on trails? Looks like he might be a nice ride.. reliable type. 

BTW.. someone needs to trim those weeds in his paddock by the barn! Hrrumph!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol! The pictures with the weeds was from him previous home  I haven't gotten a chance to ride him yet, I will on the first when my BO gets her saddle back and can let me borrow it! I'm going to use him as a trail horse and barrels and poles. He didn't spook at all on his first day home even with all the crazy wind and random things blowing around 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've love for someone to tear him apart for me! Common 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I think he has a pretty nice body and yes is a little bit pigeon toed but not terribly. Personally I think his neck is a little heavier than I would like but that could be fixed by sweating his neck if you wanted to. He is a very nice $200 horse!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, thanks  I thought so too, but wanted more experienced opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Is this easier to critique? Someone else! I wanna know his faults!


----------

